# Suggestive banner this month >:[



## Takun (Jul 1, 2010)

Hotdogs?   Really?

Rabble rabble rabble rabble


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 1, 2010)

I don't like this month's banner because it isn't as well drawn as the previous one. 

BUT YOU SIR ARE ANTI AMERICAN YOU GODLESS HEATHEN


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 1, 2010)

Fucking lol, are you serious? xD


----------



## Disasterfox (Jul 1, 2010)

Holy crap that is disgusting and against my morals

I hate mustard :C


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 1, 2010)

Disasterfox said:


> Holy crap that is disgusting and against my morals
> 
> *I hate mustard :C*


*HEATHEN!!!*


----------



## Disasterfox (Jul 1, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> *HEATHEN!!!*


 
NO NO I MEAN

France I hate France. Typo


----------



## Satoshi (Jul 1, 2010)

MUSTARD ON MY HOTDOGS?!

UGH.

Ketchupists. >:[


----------



## Alstor (Jul 2, 2010)

You DO know that the artist is a porn artist, right?


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 2, 2010)

Alstor said:


> You DO know that the artist is a porn artist, right?


I was surprised when I clicked their page and saw tons of porn.


----------



## Willow (Jul 2, 2010)

Is this up there with the Thanksgiving banner?


----------



## Rilvor (Jul 2, 2010)

No no no you've got it all wrong Takun, my fellow Holegan.

Clearly he's just enjoying a hot dog without any additions, that's why there's no bun. Oh wait there's mustard.

Well maybe he just doesn't like buns (hurr) so he's eating it without one. Oh wait his eyes are closed?

...who the hell eats a hotdog without a bun with their eyes closed? Am I missing some strange quirk I've never heard of in my entire life?


Maybe I'm just seeing things, maybe it's really exactly why furries are bullied and laughed at.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 2, 2010)

Rilvor said:


> No no no you've got it all wrong Takun, my fellow Holegan.
> 
> Clearly he's just enjoying a hot dog without any additions, that's why there's no bun. Oh wait there's mustard.
> 
> ...


 And with his tongue savoring the bottom of it. And Rednef burning the sausages because she's too busy paying attention to Fender.


----------



## Zydala (Jul 2, 2010)

I can't lie first thing I thought when I saw this month's banner was "oh jeez I see what you did there"

:V


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Jul 2, 2010)

Zydala said:


> I can't lie first thing I thought when I saw this month's banner was "oh jeez I see what you did there"
> 
> :V


 
Same here.


----------



## Disasterfox (Jul 2, 2010)

I spy Icky and his clones looking on lustfully


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 2, 2010)

Disasterfox said:


> I spy Icky and his clones looking on lustfully


 They always are.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Jul 2, 2010)

Zydala said:


> I can't lie first thing I thought when I saw this month's banner was "oh jeez I see what you did there"
> 
> :V



Me too actualy...


----------



## cataloof (Jul 2, 2010)

hotgos are gross, but when you add Chili, they become ASOSOME

they good wi rum too


----------



## Disasterfox (Jul 2, 2010)

cataloof said:


> hotgos are gross, but when you add Chili, they become ASOSOME
> 
> they good wi rum too


 
...What?
Why does the word ASOSOME appeal to me?
What does rum taste like?


----------



## thoron (Jul 2, 2010)

The way I could see it as suggestive was if the hotdog had grease dripping off it. Otherwise I fail to see how its suggestive.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 2, 2010)

thoron said:


> The way I could see it as suggestive was if the hotdog had grease dripping off it. Otherwise I fail to see how its suggestive.


 tralalalala


Rilvor said:


> No no no you've got it all wrong Takun, my fellow Holegan.
> 
> Clearly he's just enjoying a hot dog without any additions, that's why there's no bun. Oh wait there's mustard.
> 
> ...


----------



## Syradact (Jul 2, 2010)

Fender sure is taking his time with that weiner, working that tongue to get every last bit of flavor.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 2, 2010)

So...People are gunna bitch about every other banner :v


----------



## Tay (Jul 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Is this up there with the Thanksgiving banner?


 
nope 

i like the banner


----------



## cataloof (Jul 2, 2010)

i like the bannenner

what dos it look like again??? its ther like a straight link to itt?


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 2, 2010)

I can't say i'm overly thrilled about the banner this month either..
It would be nice if I could block a banner from view until the next month. :I

I dont need mother asking, "OH HEY, IS THAT A PENIS trololol".


EDIT: Actually, I just decided hell with it and made a Header Blocker for Stylish. :B
So all you peeps who don't like the current header (or anything after it) can just head on over to the Stylish Website and pick it up.
http://userstyles.org/styles/33129?r=1278062932

And for some freakish reason Stylishes aren't allowed, let me know .-.


----------



## Slyck (Jul 2, 2010)

Should have used this one:

http://www.furaffinity.net/full/4064650/


----------



## Lobar (Jul 2, 2010)

dragoneer doesn't care about clean art


----------



## Aden (Jul 2, 2010)

Alstor said:


> You DO know that the artist is a porn artist, right?


 
wait
A _porn_ artist? On _FA_?
Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat


----------



## Satoshi (Jul 2, 2010)

Slyck said:


> Should have used this one:
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/full/4064650/


 
Aww.
That one is cute. :< I would totally rather have that one.
WHY CAN'T WE HAVE NICE THINGS?!


----------



## Aden (Jul 2, 2010)

Satoshi said:


> WHY CAN'T WE HAVE NICE THINGS?!


 
Probably a copyright issue with that photo pool caustics background.


----------



## Ratte (Jul 2, 2010)

I /really/ don't like this month's banner.  I mean, a hotdog as a cock innuendo...seriously?

That's great that we're having over-glorified porn artists draw the gists of the banners, but come on.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 2, 2010)

Takun said:


> Hotdogs?   Really?
> 
> Rabble rabble rabble rabble


 
I KNOW

IT SHOULD HAVE BEEN A FUCKING HAMBURGER


----------



## Riv (Jul 2, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> IT SHOULD HAVE BEEN A FUCKING HAMBURGER


 
He's absolutely right. Get this furry a cookie right away, and somebody get started on hamburgering that hotdog.


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 2, 2010)

Riv said:


> He's absolutely right. Get this furry a cookie right away, and somebody get started on hamburgering that hotdog.



Hotdurgers.
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=hot-durger

BEEN MADE BRO


----------



## ShadowEon (Jul 2, 2010)

Oh,come on.-.-

I liked this month's banner (mainly because the seagulls) and then you had to ruin it for me. I really don't think that was the intention but Fender's expression and all doesn't help much.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 2, 2010)

ShadowEon said:


> Oh,come on.-.-
> 
> I liked this month's banner (mainly because the seagulls) and then you had to ruin it for me. I really don't think that was the intention but Fender's expression and all doesn't help much.


 It was definitely the intention. No one eats hot dogs by licking the bottom of it with their eyes closed for long enough for their friends to start staring at them.


----------



## Ratte (Jul 2, 2010)

ShadowEon said:


> Oh,come on.-.-
> 
> I liked this month's banner (mainly because the seagulls) and then you had to ruin it for me. I really don't think that was the intention but Fender's expression and all doesn't help much.


 
Look at it again and tell me that wasn't the intention.

It was meant to be an innuendo.


----------



## Smelge (Jul 2, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Look at it again and tell me that wasn't the intention.
> 
> It was meant to be an innuendo.


 
I vote the banner is replaced with Ratte. On fire.

Fratte.


----------



## Aden (Jul 2, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Fratte.


 
Sounds more like a coffee drink

Mocha fratte


----------



## Smelge (Jul 2, 2010)

Aden said:


> Sounds more like a coffee drink


 
College Ratte, hanging with her homos.


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Jul 2, 2010)

Okay, I wasn't the only person who saw it... 

I didn't wanna make a topic about it because I realized I was a furry and remembered I'm thought I was a pervert.


----------



## CyberFoxx (Jul 2, 2010)

"Sometimes, a hotdog is just a hotdog."


----------



## Asswings (Jul 2, 2010)

Yeah, it was kind of annoying. I would have preferred a non-suggestive one, but whatever. 
lol (hot) dog dick.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Jul 2, 2010)

CyberFoxx said:


> "Sometimes, a hotdog is just a hotdog."


 
Sig'd. LOL.


----------



## Irreverent (Jul 2, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> It was definitely the intention. No one eats hot dogs by licking the bottom of it with their eyes closed for long enough for their friends to start staring at them.


 
Clearly you've never been on the Atkins diet. :V


----------



## Tycho (Jul 3, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> I KNOW
> 
> IT SHOULD HAVE BEEN A FUCKING HAMBURGER POPSICLE


 
:3

fixed


----------



## Ratte (Jul 3, 2010)

Smelge said:


> I vote the banner is replaced with Ratte. On fire.
> 
> Fratte.


 
Just so happen to have this, actually.


----------



## Morroke (Jul 3, 2010)

The birds are black-footed boobies.
Teehee


----------



## Sneakers (Jul 3, 2010)

Never really noticed the banner...I'm never on the front page much, but yeah, I got a good chuckle from that one. Someone mentioned the Thanksgiving one? I don't recall that one....then again, I only see the banner so many times in a month,


----------



## Smelge (Jul 3, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Just so happen to have this, actually.


 
Banner this shit now, goderators.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jul 3, 2010)

Hot dogs for the 4th? Or some other kind of message?


----------



## JMAA (Jul 3, 2010)

SausAuschwitz.
Nazis got a way to murder sausages: Hitler has mustard for them.

ok, that doesn't make sense


----------



## Smelge (Jul 3, 2010)

I feel the banner this month is an issue, so I modified it slightly to make it more acceptable:


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 3, 2010)

actually are we sure this is Fender eating the hotdog :V
looks more like some wolf or fox


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 3, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> actually are we sure this is Fender eating the hotdog :V
> looks more like some wolf or fox


 Yes we are. 

Plus, Fender is half fox.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 3, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Yes we are.
> 
> Plus, Fender is half fox.


 but always looked more ferret :V


----------



## reian (Jul 3, 2010)

I down right hate this banner...Besides the semi-NSFW-ness of it...I think it is horribly drawn....I agree with whoever asked why we can't have nice things...*sigh*


----------



## Riv (Jul 3, 2010)

Smelge said:


> I feel the banner this month is an issue, so I modified it slightly to make it more acceptable:


 
This is a very good thing u did thar.


----------



## Icky (Jul 3, 2010)

Disasterfox said:


> I spy Icky and his clones looking on lustfully


 
wait what

I take offense to being compared to a gull.


----------



## Luca (Jul 3, 2010)

What is this thanksgiving banner Im hearing of? Any links?


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 3, 2010)

Luca said:


> What is this thanksgiving banner Im hearing of? Any links?


 It was pretty much fat fur fetish porn as the banner.


----------



## Browder (Jul 3, 2010)

Hi Dragoneer. What do you make of this?


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 3, 2010)

Browder said:


> Hi Dragoneer. What do you make of this?


 He never cares. :'c


----------



## reian (Jul 3, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> He never cares. :'c


 
And I don't see why not....*kicks can on the ground in dejection*


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 3, 2010)

See, he came and saw that we were criticizing his glorious decision and left without a word.


----------



## Browder (Jul 4, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> See, he came and saw that we were criticizing his glorious decision and left without a word.



I didn't expect him to say anything. Why should he? I am curious as to what he thinks though.


----------



## reian (Jul 4, 2010)

Browder said:


> I didn't expect him to say anything. Why should he? I am curious as to what he thinks though.



Me too...Probably just something about that darn people meddling again X_x  

I feel like a very small voice when it comes to FA...even when in agreement with a group!


----------



## Rilvor (Jul 4, 2010)

Protip: Unless you make a gigantic drama filled shitstorm about it, don't expect to get a word out of 'Neer. See if you can find the thread I made on the thanksgiving banner.

He won't say anything because he's smart and knows he doesn't have to, and if he does then it will get mangled by the hundreds of both trolls and retarded furries.


----------



## Sneakers (Jul 4, 2010)

Smelge said:


> I feel the banner this month is an issue, so I modified it slightly to make it more acceptable:


 
That's too funny!  BTW, I like how the gull is out to get the `dog as well.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 4, 2010)

oh how I love how furs bitch about everything these days :V
specially the Thanksgiving banner that furs to a point did a petition to remove it, to which several of us went

"Motherfuckers, its for one damn day, if you dont like it stay off of FA for a day then"

and thus it was kept up until the end of Thanksgiving...on the east coast


----------



## KalystoWolf (Jul 6, 2010)

IT'S PRETTY MUCH TRADITION NOW. DIDN'T YOU KNOW?!


----------



## Heimdal (Jul 12, 2010)

The banner is really fuckin' gross.

It really shouts "This is a gay furry porn site!"

I guess it scares off people with any level of professionalism though. Can't have those!


----------



## Asswings (Jul 12, 2010)

I love when people sign up for the forum just to make a single post bitching over something minor


----------



## Ratte (Jul 12, 2010)

Heimdal said:


> The banner is really fuckin' gross.
> 
> It really shouts "This is a gay furry porn site!"
> 
> I guess it scares off people with any level of professionalism though. Can't have those!


 
>Professionalism
>FA
>http://i26.tinypic.com/2qs80g0.jpg


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 12, 2010)

Ratte said:


> >Professionalism
> >FA
> >http://i26.tinypic.com/2qs80g0.jpg


Ace Ventura.

Pet detective.


----------



## -sushi- (Jul 12, 2010)

Ratte said:


> >Professionalism
> >FA
> >http://i26.tinypic.com/2qs80g0.jpg


 
hahaha, that was a good one ratte!

also, i didn't see the big deal til this thread pointed it out and i still don't really care


----------



## Heimdal (Jul 12, 2010)

Ticon said:


> I love when people sign up for the forum just to make a single post bitching over something minor


 
I know! What's up with that?


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 12, 2010)

meh, I don't really think of hot dogs or the beach when I think of July, but you have to admit the art isn't that bad.


----------



## Taralack (Jul 12, 2010)

Really? :\ 

And people wonder why furries are accused of being perverts. Get your goddamn minds outta the gutter.


----------



## Bad-demona (Jul 13, 2010)

I have to agree with this. I didn't think that the banner looked suggestive at all until people (who have plenty of porn of their own commissioned) started bitching about it. Then I changed it because I cant unsee it. 

How did I change it? There is a post a few pages back explaining how that should put a cork in the bitch fests.


----------



## Kiru-kun (Jul 13, 2010)

Satoshi said:


> MUSTARD ON MY HOTDOGS?!
> 
> UGH.
> 
> Ketchupists. >:[




Hey! D:< You mustardians keep your nasty mustards to yourself, we ketchupists will be happy that way thank you ]:<


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 13, 2010)

Bad-demona said:


> I have to agree with this. I didn't think that the banner looked suggestive at all until people (who have plenty of porn of their own commissioned) started bitching about it. Then I changed it because I cant unsee it.
> 
> How did I change it? There is a post a few pages back explaining how that should put a cork in the bitch fests.


 doesnt matter,
FURS WILL BITCH
I'm just waiting for Thanks Giving banner so I can see that shitstorm


----------



## Snappi (Jul 17, 2010)

Only thing that bothers me is his tongue
He bites down and off it goes.


----------



## Heimdal (Jul 19, 2010)

Bad-demona said:


> I have to agree with this. I didn't think that  the banner looked suggestive at all until people (who have plenty of  porn of their own commissioned) started bitching about it. Then I  changed it because I cant unsee it.
> 
> How did I change it? There is a post a few pages back explaining how  that should put a cork in the bitch fests.


 
I guess it makes sense not to see the suggestiveness of it at  first, considering FA is smeared with far more blatant porn all over the  place. It's small potatoes in comparison. (I'd like to note that it  doesn't make sense to read into or make assumptions as to _why_ the  complainers would see the fellatio reference. Once it was pointed out,  everyone else could see it too, and that's all that matters. It's  admitted, and requires no arguments or pointing of fingers.)

FA  regulars and established furries aren't usually going to care. Frankly,  banners are hardly for the current users, they are already users and any  banner isn't going to have any effect on that. The issue is what it  tells outsiders curious, fence-sitting, or critical of the furry fandom.  That banner, as the first image they see, is going to have a lot of  impact on how they interpret the site. Considering the negative view of  furries common around the web, people will be cautiously half-expecting  some weird perversion. They will see that fellatio reference and think,  "I guess it's true what everyone says about furries." And furries wonder  why their rep is so bad..

Or.. those people won't see the  fellatio thing at all and all will be well!

But not bothering to  anticipate such a possibility is a lazy, and pretty serious design flaw.  There's a reason why my first post on these forums was this complaint,  and it follows the whole scenario I just outlined.


----------



## Shico (Jul 19, 2010)

I guess you furries (and the internetz) have not raped me of all my innocence yet, I saw nothing wrong with the banner untill I read this :/
Then again I also eat hotdogs with no buns  (dry icky things) so it did not seem odd to me.


----------



## Ro4dk1ll (Jul 19, 2010)

The banner bugs me, too. It's less about the fact that it has innuendo, though, and more about the fact that, in comparison to the artist's other work, it looks like a quick scribble that they tossed out in a few minutes, and was probably only selected as the banner because of the innuendo/fact that they're a popular porn artist.


----------



## -sushi- (Jul 19, 2010)

i agree with roadkill on that fact, much of the artists gallery looks pretty nice, you can see time and effort and pride in it, while the banner is kind of 'meh' in comparison.

@Heimdal- 'That banner, as the first image they see, is going to have a lot of   impact on how they interpret the site. Considering the negative view of   furries common around the web, people will be cautiously half-expecting   some weird perversion. They will see that fellatio reference and  think,  "I guess it's true what everyone says about furries." And  furries wonder  why their rep is so bad..'

There are far worse things on the front page that would most certainly overshadow that banner and it's not-so-obvious innuendo, such as HardBlush AD, Bad Dragon AD and some poorly drawn adult based webcomic ads. Also, furries being blown up like balloons might be a little weird to some people.


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 19, 2010)

The eyes see what the mind wants... or something.


----------



## Heimdal (Jul 20, 2010)

-sushi- said:


> There are far worse things on the front page that would most certainly overshadow that banner and it's not-so-obvious innuendo, such as HardBlush AD, Bad Dragon AD and some poorly drawn adult based webcomic ads. Also, furries being blown up like balloons might be a little weird to some people.


 
That would be a good point, but I'm pretty sure all those ADs and things are collectively filtered out unless you're registered and have the adult filter down.


----------



## -sushi- (Jul 20, 2010)

i still saw them while i was logged off, even the bad dragon one was at the bottom of the screen when i was browsing


----------



## Mayonnaise (Jul 20, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> The eyes see what the mind wants... or something.


^This

This is also why I can't enjoy my hotdogs they way I like it.


----------



## Heimdal (Jul 20, 2010)

-sushi- said:


> i still saw them while i was logged off, even the bad dragon one was at the bottom of the screen when i was browsing


 
I logged off and reloaded front page a dozen times and they didn't come  up. If it's true though, that's probably another thing the front page  doesn't need representing the community with.. porn ads.



> The eyes see what the mind wants... or something.



I think that's called a "delusion." But anyways, the use of symbols is a proven method to steer viewers minds into interpreting something. That's actually a fine artistic skill.. to know how to steer the mind with symbols and visual tricks.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 20, 2010)

Rilvor said:


> No no no you've got it all wrong Takun, my fellow Holegan.
> 
> Clearly he's just enjoying a hot dog without any additions, that's why there's no bun. Oh wait there's mustard.
> 
> ...


 
O_O
Holy shit, you are right!


----------



## Taralack (Jul 20, 2010)

I have never seen a Bad Dragon banner ad in all my time on FA.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 20, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> I have never seen a Bad Dragon banner ad in all my time on FA.


 
 I get them along with the tickle rape people and the occasional fetish-zone stuff... Do you have your page set to viewing "adult" things?


----------



## Taralack (Jul 20, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> I get them along with the tickle rape people and the occasional fetish-zone stuff... Do you have your page set to viewing "adult" things?


 
I do, and I see pawfeather and Hardblush/clubzeroblue/whatever else from time to time, but never Bad Dragon.


----------



## skunkspray03 (Jul 21, 2010)

I actually didn't notice at first, then I'm saying to myself "WAIT A MINUTE... >.>"

in all seriousness, I can tolerate it, but it makes me angry because it makes us look like hypocrites. We say that the sterotypes are wrong, but then this comes up, and the message is clearly intentional.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Jul 21, 2010)

I didn't see that until it was pointed out. Grilling on a beach in july is totally normal, whether it's hotdogs or something else. It's not a big deal get over it guys.


----------



## Seas (Jul 21, 2010)

Adblock does wonders for those who doesn't like the banner or ads.


----------



## bloodbirds (Jul 21, 2010)

I always thought it was shit but never noticed the, er, obvious innuendo. lol

And what's wrong with being horney furverts anyway?


----------



## Xaybiance (Jul 21, 2010)

bloodbirds said:


> And what's wrong with being horney furverts anyway?



It makes the fandom's horrid reputation deteriorate even more.


----------



## Clairissa (Jul 24, 2010)

Honestly I thought Rednef was looking at the BBQ questioningly because of the mass of flames, and not at Fender.
Though I have to agree with something...

Burger>Hotdog
When I BBQ I would rather not use the tube of meat shredded from bones.


----------



## Cloudchaser (Jul 24, 2010)

Anyone who thinks the present banner is suggestive needs to get their mind out of the sewer


----------



## reian (Jul 24, 2010)

Cloudchaser said:


> Anyone who thinks the present banner is suggestive needs to get their mind out of the sewer


Or perhaps we just need to care less about how we are perceived...or try not to worry at the strange glances we get when there is a fox overly enjoying a hot dog?  

I think not...A hamburger would have been just as representative of summer...and a lot less 'suggestive'.  I have heard of some of my younger friends on FA not being able to get on to much thanks to the banner this month....


----------



## TeneBear (Jul 24, 2010)

he's eating a hotdog. Seriously. Get over it.


----------



## Zentio (Jul 24, 2010)

I never liked any banner after the Thanksgiving one. I want a way to show the Thanksgiving banner year round.


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 24, 2010)

Zoltan said:


> I never liked any banner after the Thanksgiving one. I want a way to show the Thanksgiving banner year round.


 
Print it off and stick it onto your computer screen?


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Jul 24, 2010)

TeneBear said:


> he's eating a hotdog. Seriously. Get over it.


 
He's going to bite his tongue off eating like that. Seriously.


----------



## Clairissa (Jul 24, 2010)

redfoxnudetoons said:


> He's going to bite his tongue off eating like that. Seriously.


 
The tongue is pretty much why it is considered suggestive for that whole reason.

Honestly FA just needs to stick with a single cute banner and stop switching them, since most of the time people find some reason to bitch about it, not that I completely disagree, but it's annoying.


----------



## Ta-ek (Jul 24, 2010)

Honestly... it's just a hot-dog. You guys are putting way too much thought into a banner.


----------



## SkippOtter (Jul 24, 2010)

Kiru-kun said:


> Hey! D:< You mustardians keep your nasty mustards to yourself, we ketchupists will be happy that way thank you ]:<


Bi-condimentual!  Mustard and ketchup FTW!!!!!

I'm greedy that way.


----------



## FancySkunk (Jul 24, 2010)

Cloudchaser said:


> Anyone who thinks the present banner is suggestive needs to get their mind out of the sewer


While I agree that "sometimes a cigar is just a cigar," it does seem pretty obvious that the present banner was meant to be taken that way. It's not even remotely possible to enjoy a hot dog _that_ much.


That said, it doesn't really bother me. It's just something up in the corner of the site, that I don't really need to look at if I don't want to.


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 24, 2010)

FancySkunk said:


> It's not even remotely possible to enjoy a hot dog _that_ much.


 
Clearly you haven't seen too many fat people.


----------



## Ladyfaegassr (Jul 24, 2010)

I agree that too much thought is being put into this. It's a cute banner, and the person who did it has talent. I don't really care what anyone else thinks. If you think it's suggestive, fine. No need to whine and bitch about it. I swear, every month someone has something negative to say about the banner. If it's that displeasing, get firefox, install noscript, and block it. Quit QQing, people. Fuck.


----------



## Heimdal (Jul 24, 2010)

Ladyfaegassr said:


> I agree that too much thought is being put into this. It's a cute banner, and the person who did it has talent. I don't really care what anyone else thinks. If you think it's suggestive, fine. No need to whine and bitch about it. I swear, every month someone has something negative to say about the banner. If it's that displeasing, get firefox, install noscript, and block it. Quit QQing, people. Fuck.


 
Stop whining and bitching about people who are just making a valid criticism? See, we can do it too.

The people who have been complaining have noted that their personal distaste of it is just opinion. It's never been about "getting over it", because they've already had to do that and it's easy enough. The real issue is what impressions it has on outsiders and newbies... in other words, the primary design purpose of having a banner at all.

Enough people have agreed upon it's suggestiveness that denying it would not be a valid argument. Telling people to stop talking does not address the issue either. Too little thought has been put into this. Perhaps if they stopped making obvious oversights people would have less negative things to say?


----------



## Taralack (Jul 24, 2010)

And exactly how many "normal" people would actually see this banner as suggestive? My guess is only a small percentage. All this talk about it showing the fandom in a bad light is all just self inflicted. And more indication that you should stop looking at furry porn if the first thought in your mind was that Fender was sucking a dick.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Jul 24, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> And exactly how many "normal" people would actually see this banner as suggestive? My guess is only a small percentage. All this talk about it showing the fandom in a bad light is all just self inflicted. And more indication that you should stop looking at furry porn if the first thought in your mind was that Fender was sucking a dick.


 
All I'm saying is that if Fender actually bites down on that hotdog, he's going to bite off his tongue.

No more, no less.


----------



## Heimdal (Jul 25, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> And exactly how many "normal" people would actually see this banner as suggestive? My guess is only a small percentage. All this talk about it showing the fandom in a bad light is all just self inflicted. And more indication that you should stop looking at furry porn if the first thought in your mind was that Fender was sucking a dick.


 
I don't actually look at furry porn. Frankly, the "only perverts see it that way" argument is retarded and baseless. Finding an excuse to blame the people rather than address the issue itself.

A lot of "normal" people would see it as suggestive, because with all the dirty rumors spread about the fandom.. they'd be that much more critical of what they see here. That's why I saw it, and I'm not alone either.

But the picture's changed now, so I guess it doesn't matter anymore.


----------

